# Fehler im JavaScript?



## Ivochrom (7. Dez 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ich nutze folgendes Script um in einem Formular automatisch den betreffenden Wochentag anzeigen zu lassen, abhängig vom ausgewählten Datum.

Feld: A = Wochentag abhängig vom in Feld B angegeben Datum

var dDate = util.scand( "d.m.yyyy" , this.getField("Datum2_af_date.1").value );
var aWochentage = new Array( "Sonntag" , "Montag" , "Dienstag" , "Mittwoch" , "Donnerstag" , "Freitag" , "Samstag" );
event.value = aWochentage[ dDate.getDay() ];

mein Problem ist jedoch das bei Feldern in denen kein Datum eingegeben wurde automatisch der aktuelle Wochentag angezeigt wird.
Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## weihnachtspyramide (7. Dez 2022)

haben einen eigenen JS-Bereich für Verwirrte: https://www.java-forum.org/forum/angular-react-jquery-fragen-zu-javascript.35/


----------



## osion (20. Dez 2022)

Hier ist eine Möglichkeit, das Problem zu lösen:


```
var dDate = util.scand("d.m.yyyy", this.getField("Datum2_af_date.1").value);

if (dDate) {
var aWochentage = new Array("Sonntag", "Montag", "Dienstag", "Mittwoch", "Donnerstag", "Freitag", "Samstag");
event.value = aWochentage[dDate.getDay()];
} else {
event.value = "";
}
```

Diese Änderung überprüft, ob dDate ein gültiges Datum ist, bevor der Wochentag angezeigt wird. Wenn dDate kein gültiges Datum ist, wird das Feld leer gelassen.


----------

